# Looking for adoption



## Vzrunner (Apr 8, 2013)

I have a 1 year and 8 months (male) who is very playful and never been aggressive with anyone including dogs. I would like to adopt one instead of purchase one so he can have company and play time. If anyone is in the situation where can't effort have the V's anymore please contact me with the details. I can assure you she or he will have a great home. 

Thanks


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

we have such a page here vzrunner http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,7761.0.html


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Midwest Vizsla Rescue has a lovey girl named Riley.


----------



## Janders (Feb 27, 2014)

One of my friends knows someone who has a 9 month old spayed female she's trying to get rid of. They asked us but since we have a 9 month old male I don't feel now is the time. I have struggled with this for a few days now. Everytime my little Gus comes to snuggle with me on the couch or kiss me goodbye before going to the farm with my fiancee for the day, I wonder how could anyone gives this up. However, I know they are high energy dogs. We did our research before getting Gus. It saddens me to think some people don't. It saddens me even more to realize some people breed dogs just to make money. Ok - vent over. I think the puppy is located in NC. I don't have many more details but if you're interested I can get them.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

TexasRed said:


> Midwest Vizsla Rescue has a lovey girl named Riley.


Looks like you missed out on Riley. Just saw she has found her forever home.
It was a long time coming, and I'm so happy for her.


----------

